# Fluffy Bun 9/15/10



## silvermoon (Sep 20, 2010)

Farewell to Mrs. Fluffy Bun aka "Fluffy". She was my first rabbit. She was a stray when we found her, practically feral. With a lot of patience and love she warmed up to us and would give me bunny kisses! 

She passed suddenly sometime Tuesday night or early Wednesday morning. I had given her the usual bedtime handful of hay and she was fine. In the morning I noticed she wasn't up on her little shelf. She was already gone. :cry1:

I miss her terribly. Thankfully I had a scheduled mini-vacation Thursday-Sunday which helped me move on a little. I cleaned out her cage for good today, so that hopefully I'll stop looking into it and expecting to see her. 

I'll be posting a little more in her blog as the last entry.


----------



## jujub793 (Sep 20, 2010)

awww so sad, nothing worse than an empty cage. sorry for your loss


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 21, 2010)

We're so sorry for your loss. She sounds like a very special little girl and was lucky to have been found by you. The hardest loss was when our "first" bun passed. I was glad that she went at home rather than having to take that last trip. The best thing is to hang onto the happy memories and times--we still like looking at the pictures on our screen saver and remembering her. Rest in peace Fluffy and binky free at the bridge, you are loved and missed.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 24, 2010)

She was lucky to have been found by you. She was loved, spoiled. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## cheryl (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss..


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 3, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. Binky free Fluffy!


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry. She was a very lucky girl to be in your family. She had a very good life with you. Binky free, Fluffy Bun.


----------



## jujub793 (Oct 4, 2010)

awww. empty cage and the cleaning is so sad i'm sorry about Fluffy, i know she will be missed.


----------

